# Married as of 6:20PM yesterday!



## IWishToLearn (Jun 18, 2008)

First photos are up on my myspace. Note - not on honeymoon yet - planned for October. 

Steve & Neida Zalazowski 6/16/08


----------



## tellner (Jun 18, 2008)

Mazel Tov!

_But what in the world are you doing on MT? You've got much more important things to do!_


----------



## Drac (Jun 18, 2008)

*CONGRATS!!!!!* I wish you both much happiness....


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations! You two are a lovely couple. :asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 18, 2008)

Heartiest congratulations, Mr and Mrs Zalazowski :applause:.


----------



## MJS (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## crushing (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 18, 2008)

Best wishes to the both of you. I must say she is beautiful


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations!! And best wishes for a life of happiness together.


----------



## exile (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations, Steve!


----------



## Twin Fist (Jun 18, 2008)

grats!!!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations!  Now get off the board and spend time with her!


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 18, 2008)

that is sweet.

(please tell me you got married in your gi??)


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations and all the best to both of you.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 18, 2008)

*Congratulations*


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 18, 2008)

*GREAT CONGRATULATIONS!
MANY HAPPY YEARS AHEAD!​*

Love the photo, how the overall tone is semi-sepia like but enough color to come through. Glad she allowed you to wear your GI  

Is she a martial artist as well or are you gonna talk her into it? :uhyeah: 

Your eyes are both shining with happiness. :asian:


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats!!!


I have mine coming up in August.  Hope you married your best friend, and you both enjoy true happiness.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jun 18, 2008)

She told me 6 months ago during the planning she wanted me in my uniform - so I bought a special uniform that was only worn for the ceremony, and we're going to have my uniform and her dress framed with a commemorative plaque & put up on the wall.

We both had to go back to work - but I'll post pix of our tattoos we got instead of rings here as they heal enough to get decent pix of.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Cangratulations and thank you for sharing with us! 
It's put a big smile on my face, lovely photo!


----------



## Kreth (Jun 18, 2008)

IWishToLearn said:


> We both had to go back to work - but I'll post pix of our tattoos we got instead of rings here as they heal enough to get decent pix of.


Congrats! I wonder if I can talk my fiancee into ink in lieu of rings. I dunno if she'd go for the Giger-style artwork I've been thinking of for my sleeve. :uhoh:


----------



## Lisa (Jun 18, 2008)

Beautiful photo.  Congrats to you both.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations! Love your tux!


----------



## Darksoul (Jun 18, 2008)

-Congrats and best wishes to both of you! Think you made the day a little brighter for all of us.

Andrew


----------



## KevinR (Jun 18, 2008)

*Congratulations! *The fact that your new bride asked you to wear your Gi, says a lot about the two of you and it says a lot about her respect for your accomplishments and journey. You are *VERY* lucky to have found her!:bangahead: 

God Bless you two!

Kevin


p.s.,

I grew up in Seaside and Marina.  At least in Salinas, you avoid the one thing that drove me out of the area... FOG!


----------



## SL4Drew (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats!!!!

PS Your wife _may _develop a distaste for BAMs...just a friendly warning. :karate:


----------



## Tames D (Jun 18, 2008)

Traditionally the Groom should be wearing a black gi. The ushers wear white gi's. Jeesh, I thought everyone knew this...


----------



## Kacey (Jun 18, 2008)

QUI-GON said:


> Traditionally the Groom should be wearing a black gi. The ushers wear white gi's. Jeesh, I thought everyone knew this...



It was a daytime wedding, by the pictures... so a white gi would be fine!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jun 19, 2008)

My students requested I wear the white top with red lapel as the head instructor of my school. I acquiesced cause the alternatives would have made even Doc blush.

Anywho - my students all wear black.


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 19, 2008)

Congratz and best wishes on the rest of your lives together.


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 19, 2008)

Congrats. You guys look like a beautiful couple and I wish the very best for both of you...
Getting married in your gi... That's so ****ing cool


----------



## KenpoDave (Jun 20, 2008)

Congratulations.


----------



## KenpoDave (Jun 20, 2008)

QUI-GON said:


> Traditionally the Groom should be wearing a black gi. The ushers wear white gi's. Jeesh, I thought everyone knew this...


 
It's spring/summer.  Black would be more of a fall/winter thing...


----------

